# Coilovers for VW Atlas?



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

Has anyone seen these or heard of this company? It looks like they make a coilover kit for the Atlas... 

https://scalesuspension.com/shop/en/volkswagen/1280-vw-atlas-18-innovative-series.html#/lock_ring_color-blue/custom_springs_color-original_color


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

Never heard of them but lately looking for a way to ground the Atlas. I won't be doing any offroading so don't care about height. Purpose of the car is completely different in my case. 
So if anyone knows proper setup for lowering it - please let me know  
:wave:


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

Been in contact with Scale and their 


Been in contact with Scale and at this time they are the ONLY set-up specified for the ATLAS...should lower the Atlas 3+ inches and the whole setup looks quite professional. Then comes the shaky parts...not in the USA, 3-5 week delivery as each set is made as its ordered and the $1300 is paid. The pictures and WEBSITE all look very good, lets see if they can do a group deal for us through the VWVortex site, I'm in! At least it gives you the option to leave it up in the air or closer to the ground and then switch if you want, very versatile. 

















41300


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

Also there are no reviews of the product...maybe they are just starting up???


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

Shiki87 said:


> Never heard of them but lately looking for a way to ground the Atlas. I won't be doing any offroading so don't care about height. Purpose of the car is completely different in my case.
> So if anyone knows proper setup for lowering it - please let me know
> :wave:


Me either. This is my family vehicle, so I won't be dropping this one...just so used to knocking a few inches off my ride heights, I started searching for options.



atlas7 said:


> Been in contact with Scale and their
> 
> 
> Been in contact with Scale and at this time they are the ONLY set-up specified for the ATLAS...should lower the Atlas 3+ inches and the whole setup looks quite professional. Then comes the shaky parts...not in the USA, 3-5 week delivery as each set is made as its ordered and the $1300 is paid. The pictures and WEBSITE all look very good, lets see if they can do a group deal for us through the VWVortex site, I'm in! At least it gives you the option to leave it up in the air or closer to the ground and then switch if you want, very versatile.
> ...


Kit looks really nice and professionally made. I noticed the wait time and that they weren't in the US, but I didn't find anything from usual suspects of spring companies.



atlas7 said:


> Also there are no reviews of the product...maybe they are just starting up???


I'd assume so, I was skeptical because there were no reviews. The coilovers would be perfect on my Tourmaline blue, but lucky for my wife, we need a new fence. LOL


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Never heard of them. Would not trust the safety and handling to an unknown


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

Lots of people use scale suspension on their mk6/7 cars. I spoke with h&r and they are developing springs for the atlas

This guy is over in Europe and has the scale coilovers installed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

JeremiahSOW said:


> Lots of people use scale suspension on their mk6/7 cars. I spoke with h&r and they are developing springs for the atlas
> 
> This guy is over in Europe and has the scale coilovers installed
> 
> ...


Wow. That looks really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamrives (Nov 7, 2014)

🤤


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

Good Lord that’s awesome.
Thank you for making me lighter for 1500$ 

P.S. what wheels are those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

JeremiahSOW said:


> Lots of people use scale suspension on their mk6/7 cars. I spoke with h&r and they are developing springs for the atlas
> 
> This guy is over in Europe and has the scale coilovers installed
> 
> ...




That looks SICK!! I don't know if I'd slam mine like that, but 2-3 inches would be sufficient for me.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

That is what I am looking for The wheels must be 22" or even 24", surely not 20" or smaller but the tires look more sedan than SUV like...make mine 45:laugh:


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

So does anyone knows what type of wheel are those? 
I’m about to pull the trigger on the Coilovers but definitely want to change stock wheel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

Shiki87 said:


> So does anyone knows what type of wheel are those?
> I’m about to pull the trigger on the Coilovers but definitely want to change stock wheel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am thinking they are Niche M117

available in 20 and 22 at 5x112

http://www.nicheroadwheels.com/misano-m117-w-19769.htm




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

Seems it is that one I would say.

Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

Did all of you not see my thread ?? Scale Suspension Coilovers on Asanti 22's.....

Lots of info there. The drop looks sweet for the summer, but it is an issue for those of you with harsh winters. I want to raise the truck back up, but the shorter springs do not have enough height on them to bring you back to stock height. Even the Scale coilover setup is too low for my taste. I wanted to have at least 2-3 leveled fingers between the tire and wheel well edge, but the threaded adapter (hi-low) does not have enough thread on it to get me to that height. So Scale is custom making ones a little higher (+1"). That will take care of summer.

For winter, have no clue what I am going to do. I may leave the truck dropped, or I might chat with Scale and see if they can make me some slightly taller springs that I can shove in there, to get it up higher.

Notice that my springs are powder coated, not for the looks, but to protect them from corrosion. I am in Quebec, and our roads are de-iced with salt still. Once the salted snow and slush packs into the wheel well, it will eat away at the springs. I had 2 Eibachs snap on me while driving, very big bang and almost lost control of my previous truck. The next day I had the Eibachs taken off. I would not put Eibachs or H&R springs on any vehicle, even if you have them to me for free with install. Just does not work in harsh winters (not here anyways). 

Scale has assured me that once powder coated, those springs will last for years. We'll see about that. Was also considering to put some shock covers over the whole setup to protect the threads from grime and dirt and corrosion, but the alignment place told me that would just speed up the corrosion process as the covers would keep things humid underneath....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-on-Asanti-22-s-dropped-on-Scale-coilovers


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

I saw it. Looks great!! Thanks for sharing here as well.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Straight from the SCALE sales rep*

From the SCALE sales rep via email: 
"We are specialized in custom suspension so we do offer various suspension setup from the street version (innovative series) to the full rally 55mm inverted 3 way suspension ( for rallycross or professional rally use) with many other configuration between these. 
We have done many lift setup mostly for Subaru with a custom long travel innovative series and haven't heard of any issues after years of use. Our products are designed to withstand excessive use at different level depending the version but our innovative series can handle street, track , off road and even used for some amateur rally drivers. So it will be good enough for your needs. 

"If your needs are to have a set that lift from 0 to approximately 3 inches and don,t want to lower the car more than the stock height, yes we can use different shock and spring length to give you the range you are looking for, it's not a problem. Maybe we need a minimum manufacturing time to calculate the right length needed and assemble the shock with the right valving for the car but few days should be good. We don't think it will need some trying and changes but yes if something need to be changed, we will give you the support to have the right setup dialed to what you are exactly looking for. Also, using coilovers will reduce the body roll on street use so it will still feel like regular even if you are higher. 

"Of course it can be an interesting way to start selling this kind of setup to VW customers too, as already have many request for lift setup on subaru after building a custom setup for a mountain bike company. 

"let us know if you have any other questions."

Can't wait until I save up enough cash for these. Sorry kids, better get scholarships...


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

I want to lift my Atlas; 12+ inches of ground clearance (with SCALE adjustable shocks and the right tires) would be spectacular!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

JeremiahSOW said:


> Lots of people use scale suspension on their mk6/7 cars. I spoke with h&r and they are developing springs for the atlas
> 
> This guy is over in Europe and has the scale coilovers installed
> 
> ...


that is nice but the Atlas is now available in Europe?


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

*Scale Suspension Coilovers*

Not sure if you guys saw my post, probably a few months old, did the Scale coilovers sometime in May. They are very well known on the racing scene, and lucky for me, right here in my province of Quebec, Canada. I actually drove down to their shop (3 hours), and had them put on the kit. I did not want it slammed, and will probably lift it a bit next summer.

Sadly, for those of you looking to lift it up for the winter, this is NOT possible. The rear spring is mounted seperately from the adjustable shock, which means if you want to raise the truck, you will need a different / higher spring. This is my dilemna now, whether I go through the trouble of custom making slightly higher springs, or as crazy as this sounds, put back on the OEM setup for the winter, which will of course preserve the coilovers and avoid the salt eating away at them (I had them powder coated to avoid this).

Here are some pics…

https://photos.app.goo.gl/EWXssgrgWwKZdXrXA

https://photos.app.goo.gl/1bkFTCvy9mTCQnk47

https://photos.app.goo.gl/qtetjJ7ckQHzTebb6

https://photos.app.goo.gl/aaH9b9GAFhXkcU1VA

https://photos.app.goo.gl/JYWD2AQTYdPUNF1WA


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

neilsak said:


> Not sure if you guys saw my post, probably a few months old, did the Scale coilovers sometime in May. They are very well known on the racing scene, and lucky for me, right here in my province of Quebec, Canada. I actually drove down to their shop (3 hours), and had them put on the kit. I did not want it slammed, and will probably lift it a bit next summer.
> 
> Sadly, for those of you looking to lift it up for the winter, this is NOT possible. The rear spring is mounted seperately from the adjustable shock, which means if you want to raise the truck, you will need a different / higher spring. This is my dilemna now, whether I go through the trouble of custom making slightly higher springs, or as crazy as this sounds, put back on the OEM setup for the winter, which will of course preserve the coilovers and avoid the salt eating away at them (I had them powder coated to avoid this).
> 
> ...


This makes me wish the Atlas came with an air suspension option like the earlier Touregs did


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

H&R announced their lowering spring, lift kit, and coil over part numbers for the Atlas.
http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/38/1904/2018/


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

mwwVW said:


> H&R announced their lowering spring, lift kit, and coil over part numbers for the Atlas.
> http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/38/1904/2018/


So am I reading it correctly that the raising spring would give a +1" lift?








[/url]2018-10-22 21_08_20-H&R Special Springs, LP. by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

PCBHater said:


> So am I reading it correctly that the raising spring would give a +1" lift?


Yes


----------



## MUNHATO (Oct 24, 2018)

*Offset of your wheels*

Friend, i just got the coilovers and i am ordering my wheels, i want it to have the right offset without rubbing or the need of spacers, could you please share what offset did you went with? I'm going on hre p200 9j 22" now my big doubt is the offset, because i want to slam it without rubbing on fenders... I think maybe et39 would do the job but also affraid with rubbing on front wheels. Please help me out here! Im using continental csc5 265/40r22.

Thanks

vini


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

H&R Coilovers now available at Alpen Offroad

https://alpenoffroad.com/shop?olsPage=products%2Fcoilover-suspension


----------



## Black Atlas (Nov 9, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> H&R Coilovers now available at Alpen Offroad
> 
> https://alpenoffroad.com/shop?olsPage=products%2Fcoilover-suspension


thanks looking into this now, I heard from from a local shop that neuspeed is coming out with some bars, I'm looking into both options if anyone has coilovers please advise, thanks!


----------



## Black Atlas (Nov 9, 2018)

MUNHATO said:


> Friend, i just got the coilovers and i am ordering my wheels, i want it to have the right offset without rubbing or the need of spacers, could you please share what offset did you went with? I'm going on hre p200 9j 22" now my big doubt is the offset, because i want to slam it without rubbing on fenders... I think maybe et39 would do the job but also affraid with rubbing on front wheels. Please help me out here! Im using continental csc5 265/40r22.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> vini


2nd that, getting the HR coils too here but not sure about wheels yet, may roll on the 20 blk for a bit to see how it rides....just did APR stage 1, what a difference!


----------



## J_Thompson (Jan 22, 2019)

The wheels pictured on the black one are the Niche M130 Targa's. Probably 22X9 +38


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> that is nice but the Atlas is now available in Europe?


The Atlas is not sold to the European market. However US Military, US government civilian employees and US diplomats in Europe can either take their cars abroad or even purchase new with European delivery. Of course some Americans will also sell their cars to European buyers and hence the Atlas is in Europe.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Phil37 said:


> ......Of course some Americans will also sell their cars to European buyers and hence the Atlas is in Europe.


Getting it legal for the EU would seem to be a challenge.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Evening guys and bumping this back up...

I've got my eye on a White R-Line at our local dealer, and with tax returns on the way I'm thinking the first thing I'd like to tackle is the suspension and get this thing sitting right. Has anyone done the H&R spring set that lowers 1.6/1.5 front and rear? If so, would like to see photos of this. Secondly, I'm highly considering just going full coilovers, so either Scale or H&R. From the reviews in this thread, it doesn't sound like with the Scale suspension you can get back up to higher than stock. That's fine honestly, but not fine if you can't get up to the height if the H&R springs were used.

We have some harsh winters at times in Ohio and the car will certainly be sitting on snow tires/wheels, but if I go with coilovers, I want to atleast be able to get it raised up in the winter time to whatever the H&R spring height would be so we aren't snow plowing the roads with the front bumper. 

Thanks!


----------



## VWfanboy2000 (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m looking for good coilovers for my 2013 vw Jetta model S I think I found some I just want to know if they are actually good or not?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302657221473


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

If you want coils and want to adjust them semi-annually, I highly suggest getting stainless bodied units for corrosion resistance. You should also coat the threads in some anti seize for protection, otherwise your threads will rust up and it'll be a biatch to adjust.

A lot of folks buy ebay/amazon cheapos, set the height on their car and leave them there, not adjusting for the seasons. So if they rust in place that's okay, or might not even be noticed.

Also, keep in mind with coils, you get what you pay for. Cheap brands just use the same spring/tuning for multiple models regardless of size/weight, etc. so you can get bouncy rides, super soft rides, etc. that's how they can offer it so cheap - universal parts. Works for some models, but others it can be a drastic decrease in ride performance.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

kootenaydub said:


> If you want coils and want to adjust them semi-annually, I highly suggest getting stainless bodied units for corrosion resistance. You should also coat the threads in some anti seize for protection, otherwise your threads will rust up and it'll be a biatch to adjust.


Does KW make coils for the Atlas yet? I haven’t seen them posted anywhere yet. Otherwise, I’m very familiar with anti-seize. 

I ended up calling the Frenchmen at Scale Suspension and was told that their coils can raise the Atlas up to stock ride height or down ~3”. So, that’s good news for us winter drivers.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Does KW make coils for the Atlas yet? I haven’t seen them posted anywhere yet. Otherwise, I’m very familiar with anti-seize.
> 
> I ended up calling the Frenchmen at Scale Suspension and was told that their coils can raise the Atlas up to stock ride height or down ~3”. So, that’s good news for us winter drivers.


Dunno, but I love my KWs on my GTI.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

I'm sure H&R has thought about this w/ their lift springs, but using your stock shocks/struts and putting in a taller spring wouldn't that extend the shock rod out farther than it should?


----------



## Maxieboy (Feb 3, 2021)

neilsak said:


> *Scale Suspension Coilovers*
> 
> Not sure if you guys saw my post, probably a few months old, did the Scale coilovers sometime in May. They are very well known on the racing scene, and lucky for me, right here in my province of Quebec, Canada. I actually drove down to their shop (3 hours), and had them put on the kit. I did not want it slammed, and will probably lift it a bit next summer.
> 
> ...


Has anyone installed H&R springs and coilovesr on there Atlas cross Sport. Want to know if it improved the handling. Not cheap and want the truck to cruise at 80MPH without floating all over the road every time it hits uneven pavement


----------



## Maxieboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Has anyone installed H&R springs and coilovesr on there Atlas cross Sport. Want to know if it improved the handling. Not cheap and want the truck to cruise at 80MPH without floating all over the road every time it hits uneven pavement


----------



## xMyLordx (Jul 28, 2020)

They are great people to work with. They answered all my questions through instagram. Very sophisticated suspension setup and rides well.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

xMyLordx said:


> They are great people to work with. They answered all my questions through instagram. Very sophisticated suspension setup and rides well.


Have any pics? What were your initial settings? I just ordered a set of Scale coilovers as well as some ECS spacers to flush out the OEM 20's.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

skydaman said:


> Have any pics? What were your initial settings? I just ordered a set of Scale coilovers as well as some ECS spacers to flush out the OEM 20's.


He posted pics on this thread.


----------

